# Two Wooden Wheel Carriage/Cart



## skippatuffson (Dec 25, 2011)

Where would be a good place to advertize my cart for sale? It is an easy entry two wooden wheel carriage. It is sized from horse/haflinger/draft with shafts that are currently horse size. The shafts have been customized to break down for easy transport. It is like new bought late in 2013 and is always stored under cover and most of the time inside an enclosed horse trailer. Would consider trade for a well trained quiet pleasure driving pony around 12.2 to 13.2 hands. E-mail [email protected] for details. I am asking $1200 with over $2000 invested new. I sold the driving horse that I used it with. 
Carolyn


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Craigslist might be a good place to start.

EDIT--There are probably driving based Facebook groups as well.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*Carriage driving classifieds* on facebook is a good place. Lots of drivers are members.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I got a lot of hit of Craigslist. They take a while, but they came through. Ultimately I ended up selling my wagon on a facebook classifieds page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about posting some pics here?


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes post pictures...I am looking for a 2 wheel show cart but I am thinking I want painted. Can anyone direct me to some good places?


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The thing with carts is that shipping is difficult and usually expensive, so when you aren't looking to buy/sell and expensive cart, local is usually easier. I purchased mine off of craigslist. CDC on Facebook (that TC mentioned) is the main go-to I know of, but I had no luck there, may just depend on your location and how many members are close to you.


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks I found a really cute wooden cart with hand forged iron parts (sort of an antique). Now I just need to refinish it and make it look pretty - and it was local. Now I am looking for a harness - the one I have been using is her trainers (very heavy leather, I can barely lift). I am hearing biothane may be the way to go. Do you have a recommenation?


----------

